# Baby corn



## Dumbo&Gus (Feb 5, 2021)

Can rats eat baby corn


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

I don't see why not. Also, there's this:









Mine go insane for this - cob and all.


----------



## Vividdonut12 (Nov 26, 2020)

I believe so, as normal corn is safe to eat. Keep it to a minimum because it is high in sugar.


----------



## Enne (Dec 12, 2020)

Dry corn is generally not safe to give rats, but fresh corn is.


----------



## Dumbo&Gus (Feb 5, 2021)

Thank you everyone for your help 😊


----------

